# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  blackberry pearl 8100--need help---

## accad

3endi blackberry pearl 8100 chrito, mais la carte sim matatekhdemch fih dialinwi 
o bghit l code bach ndebloquihe  
li 3aref chi site gratuit, o la li yjib liya lcode ghankoun chaker lih bezaf bezaf 
mo code imei :      356920.01.630012.0 
et merci d'avance

----------


## mohamed73

> 3endi blackberry pearl 8100 chrito, mais la carte sim matatekhdemch fih dialinwi 
> o bghit l code bach ndebloquihe  
> li 3aref chi site gratuit, o la li yjib liya lcode ghankoun chaker lih bezaf bezaf 
> mo code imei :      356920.01.630012.0 
> et merci d'avance

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

تم توجيه

----------

